# Another model contest--Biggest collection!!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So this is just another comp thread oh who has the biggest model horse collection. When entering, state the number of models that you have and be honest and also add a picture as well 
Good luck all and the deadline is *4th january!!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To bed honest with you, I wouldn't be able to bring out all the models I have from when I was younger because they were all put away. I think I have about 200 different GC. I never collected Breyers or other brands, tho I have a few of each.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

i have only have bout 55 now but thats not counting the ones i had when i was little it i counted those in i would have about 160


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, I have a few....


----------

